# waiting for ad.uk.tangozebra.com



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I am going CRAZY trying to use the forum. Every time I click on a thread or link I get:

waiting for waiting for ad.uk.tangozebra.com GRRRRRR!!! IT'S DRIVING ME UP THE WALL as every time I get this message the screen is blank apart from the banner ad. The site has become totally unusable for me. I imagine it's only me suffering from this (i'm using firebird browser by the way) since no one else seems to be complaining.

Sometimes I get a message saying connecting to status.icq.com. Have you changed something on the site? This is a nightmare.

W.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Agreed. It's a pain in the bum and seems to happen even with Pop-Up stopper.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I don't get this at all ???

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't get it with google blocker, but the DL buzzing p1sses me off


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm getting it a lot recently; In fact I just got it while trying to post this reply. It looks like the ad loads fine and then the rest of the page takes ages. Very annoying. Today's ad that's slowing it down is the Expedia one.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

So the Direct Line "Buzzing/Quacking" campaign hardly seems to have had the desired effect then?! Silly ad executives! Looks like it has driven people away rather than entice them to open a bank account. ;D


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I need to know a bit more to identify this. What is the ad?

Dont like the sound of that at all!!


----------

